# Tamping pressure quiz



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alternate thread titles

" Stuff i do , so you don't have too "

" What i do when i bored at home "

" Pointless stuff that Martin Does ( Episode 327... )

So three extractions below , all dosed with 16g on the dot , of the same bean , and the same grind..

Extraction times includes pre infusion ( not entirely scientific some are little bit longer than others ) , all total times ran for roughly the same within half a second.

I weighed the extractions and tasted all three

Three different tamp pressures 0lbs 26lbs and 12 lbs ( no tamp at all )

All prepped in my amateur cack handed way . The no tamping one was level and distributed only.

Which is which ?

Oh none of these are picture perfect , i was trying to prep and film and use scales , and Im not very good at coffee so live with it







. Ill show the scales and pucks tomorrow .

Take 1 - 12lbs extracted 26 g

[video=youtube;4s-u87DZwO0]


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one.....LOL

difficult to tell but here's my prediction.

1 was 26

2 was 0

3 was 12


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1st is heaviest tamp

2nd is 12pb tamp

3rd is no tamp

Can I have my prize now?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to agree with patrick here, 1st 26 lbs, 2nd 12 lbs and 3rd no tamp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If the competition is a tie will it be settled by guessing which puck is which?

You could call it "Puck Off and Try!"


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sticking with the Northerners!

1 was 26lbs

2 was 12lbs

3 was no tamp

Can I guess the bean was DSOL


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I'm with the Northerners too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> If the competition is a tie will it be settled by guessing which puck is which?
> 
> You could call it "Puck Off and Try!"


There is a tie break ....if anyone gets it right ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm sticking with the Northerners!
> 
> 1 was 26lbs
> 
> ...


You can guess the bean , it wasn't


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As an aside here is the puck from the no tamp extraction...









And one of the drawbacks of no tamping not as much headroom ...I never get indentations like this normally


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

All go against the curve for some variety









Take 1 - 12

Take 2 - 26

Take 3 - 0


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1st shot 26

2nd shot 0

3rd shot 12

and the bean was coffee,.... if I am not mistake also ground.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> 1st shot 26
> 
> 2nd shot 0
> 
> ...


Well at least two things are right on that statement


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well at least two things are right on that statement


I am sure its coffee , and if you hadn't of ground them the outcome would look a lot different .

cant figure out how i can only have 2 right when there is three options ???


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in the 1-26 / 2-0 / 3-12 camp. I am also listening to Bronski Beat's The Age of Consent for the first time in a while.

I did particularly enjoy the apocalyptically abrupt audio ending of clip 1. You have too much time Martin, but not enough to do a quick fade


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not being able to hear the music on Bootsy's clips is one of the things that makes me feel most sad about the sound card on my laptop being broken


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 1st is heaviest tamp
> 
> 2nd is 12pb tamp
> 
> ...


I'm with Urbs on this

We're gonna have to share the prize - one of Bootsys mix tapes with Bronski Beat included


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had the Communards in my head non stop the last few days


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> I'm in the 1-26 / 2-0 / 3-12 camp. I am also listening to Bronski Beat's The Age of Consent for the first time in a while.
> 
> I did particularly enjoy the apocalyptically abrupt audio ending of clip 1. You have too much time Martin, but not enough to do a quick fade


Everyone's a critic ....









plus my internet at home is like 3 mg do you know how long it takes to upload these ....

and I wasn't really paying attention to the back ground music .......

if I had been I would have had something possibly a little bit cooler on that absolute radio


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> my internet at home is like 3 mg do you know how long it takes to upload these ....


Is this another quiz ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is this another quiz ?


No it's a depressing fact of country life .....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1st shot coffee

2nd shot coffee

3rd shot tea


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No it's a depressing fact of country life .....


Is that butter based broadband ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that butter based broadband ?


No that's my arteries ...

I believe the chickens are in charge on the internet .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No that's my arteries ...
> 
> I believe the chickens are in charge on the internet .....


Never trust poultry with TCP/IP, they're not resilient enough!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the answer 43? Thats numberwang!?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Is the answer 43? Thats numberwang!?


Lol,too long between numberwangs , let's not leave it this long next time


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

1st 12 lbs, 2nd 26 lbs and 3rd no tamp.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have I WON ?????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Have I WON ?????


lol gimme some time , sorting out the latte are comp stuff .

Got the clips of the tamping etc to load on here too .

2007 MacBook is struggling to cope..lol.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok Have I LOST ???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Result

Take 1 12lbs extraction 26g

[video=youtube;w8C7EK-Wsh4]






Not very scientific admittedly, but kinda proves distribution does it job even without a tamp

Proves im not very consistent and distribution

Tamping probably is the least important factor ( pressure wise ) as long as you get it level

Distribution is king....

Congrats to spence and mym who got it right

Tie breaker ...What is my normal tamp pressure ( closest wins some beans ) , its not of the three above by the way ...


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Mrboots2u said:


> Congrats to spence and mym who got it right
> 
> Tie breaker ...What is my normal tamp pressure ( closest wins some beans ) , its not of the three above by the way ...


Hmm. On the basis that you evidently don't feel the canonical 30 is required, but that you feel tamping is part of the ritual, and that 12 is really light, I'll go for 18ish.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Who won then? ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mym said:


> Who won then? ..


Spence never guessed . Let's give him one chance to

Xpenno


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spence never guessed . Let's give him one chance to
> 
> Xpenno


Shoud've gone to specsavers









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16027-Tamping-pressure-quiz&p=163821#post163821

I'm so funny.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spence Guessed what my actual tamp pressure is as its a tie breaker......

So....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spence Guessed what my actual tamp pressure is as its a tie breaker......
> 
> So....


Sorry, I really should pay more attention! To busy trying to be funny and not reading the bloody posts!

I'm going 23


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Should have gone to specsavers Spence....









Right actual tempt pressure is 2lbs so mym pm your address and I'll send you some beans to try.....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Should have gone to specsavers Spence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2lbs, do they not feed you that far up north









Good work mym, enjoy your prize and sorry for not responding for so long!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know I was shocked how little I tamp.... No energy left after hand grinding ....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I know I was shocked how little I tamp.... No energy left after hand grinding ....


Lol!, I would have thought you've have arms like popeye by now and you'd be smashing the tamp through the sideboard









It is interesting though. My Mrs has got some silly bathroom scales that won't allow me to test my tamp pressure. I am interested though.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I've no idea how hard I tamp. I an quite consistent though I think - which is the important bit?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mym said:


> I've no idea how hard I tamp. I an quite consistent though I think - which is the important bit?


Yep , I didn't have a clue either Til I did this .....


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Beans received, thanks!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15975-Atkinsons-(Lancaster)&p=170818#post170818


----------

